# Harry Potter comes July 21



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2007)

> *Final Harry Potter book due out in July *http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070201/ap_en_ot/people_rowling
> LONDON - "        Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows," the last of seven installments of the boy wizard's adventures, will be published July 21, author        J.K. Rowling said Thursday.
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2007)

Me Neither!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2007)

Going to order my book this AM! :boing1:


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll be preordering it shortly....


----------



## exile (Feb 1, 2007)

Me too...

...but I don't want anything bad to happen to Harry! Or Ron or Hermione! Or Professor McGonnigal! _Pleeeeease???? _:asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 1, 2007)

Just pre-ordered it!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 1, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 1, 2007)

B&N sent me an email this morning about it and I there as fast as my connection could take me.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 1, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> B&N sent me an email this morning about it and I there as fast as my connection could take me.


 
I did the same thing when I got my email


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 1, 2007)

Pre-ordered mine from Amazon.

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2007)

When you pre-order, do you get it earlier then the release date?


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 1, 2007)

Can't wait either, the next movie is out July 13 as well.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

Lisa said:


> When you pre-order, do you get it earlier then the release date?


 
Sometimes you do (from my experience), but it depends on when it was ordered, etc.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2007)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows (book) cover is revealed!* Both U.S. and U.K. versions in the following links... stories also. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17828868/ (US)

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/03-28-2007/0004554959&EDATE= (US)


http://news.scotsman.com/uk.cfm?id=482982007 (UK)


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...03087_final_harry_potter_covers_unveiled.html (UK)


http://www.cbc.ca/arts/books/story/2007/03/28/potter-hallows-cover.html


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2007)

Lisa said:


> When you pre-order, do you get it earlier then the release date?


They're not supposed to release it prior to the date.  Here, at a few bookstore chains in the area, they host an HP-themed event the evening before release.  You go and get your number (that being the number you will be to actually purchase the book) and you can hang out, play games, shop, do face-painting and crafts, see a magic show, etcetera with hundreds of other people.  Then once midnight strikes, they call #1 and that person goes to the counter and pays for & receives their pre-ordered book.  I'm *fairly* certain they only give a lower price and a priority number to you if you pre-order.  Everyone else gets their numbers starting somewhere at 500 and pay only the normal discount (from B & N anyway).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

My wife has already ordered her copy and like last time I will be standing in line at the local book stores Harry Potter party with around one hundred kid's or so waiting to get her book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (the thing's one does for love :inlove: )

By the way I am on the third Harry Potter book with my youngest son and believe it or not J.K. Rawlings is probably the best writer I have ever read.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> My wife has already ordered her copy and like last time I will be standing in line at the local book stores Harry Potter party with around one hundred kid's or so waiting to get her book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rowling is a remarkable writer... her story is worthy of reading in of by itself... dirt poor when she started Harry Potter and now one of *the* richest women in the world. Richer than the Queen and that is saying something.  

I will  be sad when the story ends, but I do hope she doesn't kill off Harry and allows other writers to take a turn and bring Harry into adult hood with more adventures... like say... being an Auror and hunting down fleeing death-eaters.
I can envision a HP world where Harry teaches DoDA at Hogwarts and as an auror and possibly Ron and Hermione (if they surivive) married and Hermione teaching there as well... I can't see Ron teaching (potions... snicker) ... but you never know... LOL.


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 13, 2007)

i can not wait for the book to come out. but then again I don't want it to end as well. I want to know hats happens though


----------

